
Stealing login credentials from a locked PC or Mac just got easier - em3rgent0rdr
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/09/stealing-login-credentials-from-a-locked-pc-or-mac-just-got-easier/
======
celticninja
I'm not sure if this is an old idea revamped or not. But in the recent season
of Mr. Robot they use a very similar device in the same type of situation to
steal password credentials.

------
gjolund
This is going on my wishlist

